
Tesla Plunges, Wiping Out Tweet-Fueled Rally in Just Two Days - AndrewBissell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-09/tesla-plunges-wiping-out-tweet-fueled-rally-in-just-two-days
======
pmdulaney
Why say "in just two days"? The rally took two days; the plunge took two days.
It was perfectly symmetric.

------
hashifynet
Investigations tend to have that ability.

